# Is 8k SGD enough to move to Singapore



## gourav_india

Hi,

I got an offer of 95k SGD from Singapore based company and wants to relocate with my family. I will stay with my wife and a new born kid. So Is this amount sufficient to stay in Singapore. Also how much I can save with this much package.

I also got an offer of 23LPA in India, so moving to singapore is better option for me or will consider Indian offer?

Also please share some good locality to stay in Singapore as my office is in 
One Raffles Quay, South Tower, Singapore.


----------



## ani_india

23L….8K….Not an easy decision…But a good position to be in 

You can have a great life with 23L in India but not so with 8k in Singapore…having said that 8K is an above average salary..

Few months back I was in a similar position…17L…7K…I came to Singapore…have already made one change & moved to a 100K+ job…Why I am saying this….Moving up from 23L is tougher than moving up from 8K..

Compare all the advantages & dis-advantages and take a call with all future possibilities in mind.

Good luck…


----------



## simonsays

if you are not used to living in hdb or dislike sharing apartments and want Condo comfort, with Gym, pool etc. etc. set aside 3500 or more .. and then work out if the balance is sufficient  

And if you want to be closer to town .. 4.5K and above it is, for a teeny-meeny two bedroom condo unit .. 

the further you get from town, the cheaper it becomes, then you can work on ~2,500 for full unit HDB or ~3,5000 for condo

once rental removes half your pay, then you see what else.

Unless your employer is paying for accomodation / and you are in Expat terms, me says .. tough to decide


----------



## gourav_india

Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback.

Can you please share some property sites where I can search and have a look on the flat with price. This will provide me good basis to take decision on it.

Really this will be a tough and tricky decision. Also what is current Job scenario in Singapore for a 8.5 year IT professional.


----------



## simonsays

property sites ? St701, propertyguru, and plain google .. 

About the next question, you should do your own homework, search, do your own decisions ..


----------



## yun

Yeah, it should be enough.


----------



## likith_jogi

gourav_india said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an offer of 95k SGD from Singapore based company and wants to relocate with my family. I will stay with my wife and a new born kid. So Is this amount sufficient to stay in Singapore. Also how much I can save with this much package.
> 
> I also got an offer of 23LPA in India, so moving to singapore is better option for me or will consider Indian offer?
> 
> Also please share some good locality to stay in Singapore as my office is in
> One Raffles Quay, South Tower, Singapore.


Hi Gourav,

could you please post some tips on how did u grab a offer in Singapore.

regards.


----------



## krishna_amaze

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Gourav,
> 
> could you please post some tips on how did u grab a offer in Singapore.
> 
> regards.


Yes Gouvrav... that would help others too ...


----------



## Patch66

judging by the address could be an IB so maybe a transfer......Gourav - AVP ?


----------



## abhisve

8K is a good amount to be with in Singapore. With family your exp would be around 5K per month including, rent, travelling and visitng new places. Stay in singapore for 1 year and then you always have an option to move back if you want. Though the 23L package will be there or not is not guaranteed but an international exp would help.


----------



## newbie11

u should inform agent/ landlord if u will be cooking.


----------



## dmitry86

Hi, I had the same salary in 2011 and it was more than enough for a family of two. We had 1 bedroom condo unit and it was our main expense. Singapore is really cheap to live comparing to Australia for instance of course if you do not drink to much as good stuff is really expensive unless you have a chance to use duty free.


----------



## varatharajan

Buddy, I am also looking for a IT Job (10+ exp) in Singapore and willing to relocate there with my family. I applied for a bunch of jobs in job websites but no response yet. Could you share with me how did u manage to secure a job in Singapore. Please email me buddy varatharajan.av @ gmail . com. Your tips will definitely help me for my career change. PLEASE. THANKS.


----------



## simonsays

varatharajan: it is rude and against common decency to post all over the board your questions.

Either PM the person who you want to communicate to or make one post .. 

Common Internet Forum Etiquette says so.

additionally, common sense says you don't post your email on a forum and .. secondly, you have 10 years of IT experience ? sorry, I am not trying to be funny, but doing what ? 

Help Desk ? Desktop ? Monitoring alerts in Data Center ? or something higher ?

I would have been happier if you made a new thread


----------



## varatharajan

ecureilx said:


> varatharajan: it is rude and against common decency to post all over the board your questions.
> 
> Either PM the person who you want to communicate to or make one post ..
> 
> Common Internet Forum Etiquette says so.
> 
> additionally, common sense says you don't post your email on a forum and .. secondly, you have 10 years of IT experience ? sorry, I am not trying to be funny, but doing what ?
> 
> Help Desk ? Desktop ? Monitoring alerts in Data Center ? or something higher ?
> 
> I would have been happier if you made a new thread


I am not allowed to send private messages since i am a newbie for this forum. I have seen similar threads created with no responses. I have to dig thru the threads/people who have successfully secured a job and post my question there to get their attraction & advice. I would have been happier if there is any sticky thread for this rather ppl creating multiple threads on the same topics and it is quite a mess.


----------



## Punekar

Hi Gourav,

if you can narrate your job hunt experience in Singapore here, it will be helpful for all others......

Thanks in advance...


----------



## simonsays

silampawar / varatharajan: My 2 cents

no two piece of string is the same

So if it works for one person doesn't mean it will work for another, especially nowadays, due to the tightened Rules for employing foreigners.

Gone are the days as long as you breath and speak, you get a Pass. And gone are the days you come on a EP and your family can follow you.

Now the rules are tighter and a lot of companies hesitate employing foreigners, and add to it, a lot of IT jobs are moving back to India - For example, grapevine has it that Wipro and TCS for start are moving back thousands of jobs to India

That takes out a lot of large banks etc, who employ a lot of Foreigners.

The next employers who employ foreigners are Small Medium Companies, who constantly struggle to balance quota. And when they can find locals now with lesser pay, why fret with a foreigner, his levy, his other stuff ?

My 2 cents: if you are very keen, communicate with agents, and they appraise you and advice.

varatharajan: Yes, if you don't have PM, it isn't a good idea to keep posting and cluttering the board

I am not the admin, but many admins promptly block people who post for the purpose of clocking posts, etc ..

silampawar : Sticky ? good idea .. why not you collate the info from the posts here, and suggest to the Admin ?


----------



## Punekar

ecureilx said:


> silampawar / varatharajan: My 2 cents
> 
> no two piece of string is the same
> 
> So if it works for one person doesn't mean it will work for another, especially nowadays, due to the tightened Rules for employing foreigners.
> 
> Gone are the days as long as you breath and speak, you get a Pass. And gone are the days you come on a EP and your family can follow you.
> 
> Now the rules are tighter and a lot of companies hesitate employing foreigners, and add to it, a lot of IT jobs are moving back to India - For example, grapevine has it that Wipro and TCS for start are moving back thousands of jobs to India
> 
> That takes out a lot of large banks etc, who employ a lot of Foreigners.
> 
> The next employers who employ foreigners are Small Medium Companies, who constantly struggle to balance quota. And when they can find locals now with lesser pay, why fret with a foreigner, his levy, his other stuff ?
> 
> My 2 cents: if you are very keen, communicate with agents, and they appraise you and advice.
> 
> varatharajan: Yes, if you don't have PM, it isn't a good idea to keep posting and cluttering the board
> 
> I am not the admin, but many admins promptly block people who post for the purpose of clocking posts, etc ..
> 
> silampawar : Sticky ? good idea .. why not you collate the info from the posts here, and suggest to the Admin ?


Thanks ecureilx. 
That's true his experience may not work for me, but may help me to start somewhere...
Again thanks for replying...


----------



## ani_india

@ all Singapore job hunters from India
1.	What ecureilx explained is correct : Companies do prefer locals over foreigner but if you have a matching skillset then you might get a job.

2.	Applying in Singapore job portals is less helpful than applying in Indian job sites (naukri, monsterindia).
Companies who advertise in local newspaper/job portal always look for candidates who are already in Singapore. They prefer face 2 face interview than telephonic.
On the other hand, companies who advertise in Indian job portals are actually looking for foreigners.

3.	Getting a job in Singapore is easier than getting from India. So if you can afford to come down Singapore for a month & try job then you can do that. No guarantee you‘ll get a job but chances are higher than trying remotely.


----------



## Linuxpro

My take home pay is just over $8000 a month. So far I saved $20,000 this year. 

Yours will be $7300 a month. Singapore yearly salaries are divided by 13. You get two checks in December.

I have no child though, so I live cheaper. I have no worries that I will have one. Vasectomies work!


----------



## Agan

You mind sharing your job profile?


----------

